# My Paint Work



## aquarion (Apr 5, 2009)

Just a collection of the images I made in paint over the years (no particular chronological order):

A very simple drawing of one of my necklaces (the other one's broken at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ):





My latest work (the design is simple really, but I like the outcome):





My very first work (aka blue lightsaber as it was called by others back then):





KHII (I really should be fixing this thing up, but I have not felt like it yet):





An unfinished Reploid (still, the chance that I'll add a face sometime is rather small) :





The original Gameboy:





The mask:





So, what do you think


----------



## Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

That's good, especially the gameboy and the design.


----------



## Myke (Apr 6, 2009)

I dig your stuff man. keep it up =)


----------



## aquarion (Apr 6, 2009)

Heh, thanks guys. Still my drawings are rather simple, so I'm amused by the comment on the design(lets just say that was the easiest one to draw).


----------



## Normalboyninja (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, the design is amazing! How'd you do it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

I like it, keep posting stuff, very interesting....I never managed to learn pixel art!


----------



## aquarion (Apr 25, 2009)

Well here are some stages in the making of the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
part1
part2

So as you can see it was actually very simple, only somewhat time consuming.
And Toni, I never learned to do pixel art either, I just srew around a bit and think 'hey that might look nice'. So it's usually pure luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 25, 2009)

aquarion said:
			
		

> Well here are some stages in the making of the design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you obviously have talent! It's really amazing...Just keep on doing it, I'd love to see some more work!


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW, that looks really nice, especially that gameboy looks awesome!


----------

